

Microsoft Says Google’s Android May Infringe Patents - magoghm
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-04-28/microsoft-says-google-s-android-may-infringe-patents-update1-.html

======
ZeroGravitas
The $20-40 dollar cost is a shocking figure. Shame it's a quote from infamous
shill-for-hire Rob Enderle.

------
billpaetzke
Another battle in the epic war between Microsoft, Apple, and Google. Fun to
watch.

